# Surveillance of Barrett's Esophagus



## chetubig001 (Jan 4, 2010)

How would you code Surveillance of Barrett's Esophagus.  Does that mean that they have a history of the disease, or it's a screening for the disease?


----------



## russmam (Jun 22, 2011)

Surveillance is follow up of Barrett's...   use 530.85


----------



## Jess1980 (Apr 23, 2015)

the pt had Barrett's and now the EGD is normal. I would need to know if we still use 530.85 for HX or V12.79


----------



## syllingk (Apr 23, 2015)

hx of barrets is V12.79


----------

